# How hard is it on plants when replanting?



## AquaVaj (Feb 19, 2010)

I have 6 or so more plants coming in and once they do I'm going to uproot all my existing plants and redo everything (rocks, plants, driftwood). Most of the existing plants have already rooted (4 wks). How hard is it on the plants if you uproot them and move them to a different place in the tank? This may not even be their final spot as I'm trying to get some rocks from a member here and be putting them in as well. Yes, I realize all this could have been avoided if I planned it out better but this is what happens when you're a newbie.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to APC. Plants vary a bit from species to species when it comes to replanting. Cryptocoryne species sometimes to don't do as we as others like an anubias instance. If the plants are healthy, moving them should not be a problem. Good luck and keep asking questions.


----------



## carlstreeter (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't say replanting is really easy on any plants. For instance, with many you'll need to trim back their roots to have any hope at all.

There will definitely be a period of adjustment, similar to when you planted the first time. But, if they're relatively healthy, it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Rhyzomes don't tend to care; they split off fast. Crypts melt and take months to regrow. Most plants tend to adapt within 2-4 weeks before they push out new growth, and start really moving at about 2-4 months. 

This is all presuming mid-level lighting and compressed or DIY CO2. Light drives growth, so a lot of the question is what kind of tank you're keeping. There are so many variables controlling growth speed and patterns that it's kind of hard to make a firm call based on things like height, given that a good chunk of the mass could be in leaves because of reduced internodal spacing.

As a for instance, I just yanked up some staurogyne that wasn't so hot in one tank, and its roots were 4 inches long despite 2-8 pathetic leaves at 1/2 inch each.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, it also depends on where you cut the plant before replanting. For stems if you cut the growing tips off it will take a few weeks to grow a new one, but if you just cut the stem in half and replant the top portion (with the growing tip) it might not even impact the growth at all, and you would see immediate growth.

If you just pull up a plant and replant it most plants don't really mind too much and will keep growing as if nothing has happened (as long as they aren't moved very often). Crypts do tend to get finicky though and can sometimes melt as people have already said.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Crypts and vals seem to be my PITA. they do melt but come back within 2 weeks with lighting and ferts. I always take into consideration "transplant shock" all plants go thru it that are uprooted and replanted. both aquatic and earth planted plants do this.


----------



## chasitymichelle (4 mo ago)

W


carlstreeter said:


> I wouldn't say replanting is really easy on any plants. For instance, with many you'll need to trim back their roots to have any hope at all.
> 
> There will definitely be a period of adjustment, similar to when you planted the first time. But, if they're relatively healthy, it's not really a big deal.


What do you mean trim back some roots. I thought u want lots of good roots. I'm new and very confused on the whole thing. I leaning alot from you guys on here Tha k u


----------



## FernKing (4 mo ago)

chasitymichelle said:


> W
> 
> What do you mean trim back some roots. I thought u want lots of good roots. I'm new and very confused on the whole thing. I leaning alot from you guys on here Tha k u


In my personal experience in repotting any plants, aquatic or otherwise, I would NOT cut roots. If anything I would cut off some of the older leaves while keeping roots as intact as possible. I gently place soil around the roots being careful not to pinch or break them. The mass of the roots has to be proportionate to the leaves and stems.


----------



## FernKing (4 mo ago)

Excuse me but does this thread have 11,000 views?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It's a 22 yo post so I guess the views add up.


----------

